# 4" +  Radius Turning Tool Modification



## magicniner (Dec 12, 2017)

I needed to turn an outside radius larger than the capacity of either of my radius turning tools on some 1/2" round brass, the quickest and cheapest solution was a make a longer tool holder for my horizontal radius turning tool, it's about 3 times the over all length of the standard tool holder and takes the same insert and screw, you can just about see the carbide insert under a pile of brass powder!




I made a test extended tool holder in Aluminium but it worked fine on brass so I'm not bothering with steel yet, the vise grips provide both a handle at an adequate radius to control the tool and extra outboard mass to prevent vibration, quite deep cuts are possible, the job in the shot took 4 cuts plus a spring pass.

- Nick


----------



## magu (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks good Nick! What is it you're making?


----------



## magicniner (Dec 12, 2017)

Dummy brass heads for my stocking filler bottle openers - 




;-)


----------



## dlane (Dec 12, 2017)

I make those for my brothers pen busines , the shell not the bullet , he uses real copper bullets though.
Made a fixture to hold 4 caseings, we found they work better with a flat on the lifting part.



We use once fired brass and leave the primer for bottle openers, we also make writing pens out of them and about all other calibers


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2017)

There YA go , a good niche marketable item. It's what I eventually want to do . Make a few different items not made anymore at fair prices so all can enjoy not just the idle rich.


----------

